# Per your request- a couple more of my red boy!



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your compliments on my pup- it's always nice to hear that it's not just mommy love that makes your dog as gorgeous as you think!  Anyway, with the dozen or so requests for more pics- I was able to grab a couple more good ones today for you! Enjoy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love your gorgeous Red boy, great pictures of him. 

My bridge boy was more what I'd call a Mahogany red and my current boy is more the color of a penny, he's not even as dark as your boy.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

He is just what I'm hoping my Tayla will turn into when her full adult coat comes in. I'm so in love with him and his coat. Absolutely beautiful. I think Tayla will have something similar.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Great pictures. . . especially love the second one, his face is so expressive. . . reminds me of our Zeke.


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

How old is Tayla, Barb? Cooper's long lion's mane fur around his face has just started to come in- based on his dad, I think we can expect even more!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Cooper is adorable! Our first golden was a red boy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love his color. I admit being partial to the reds.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla turns a year on Saturday. She has waves on her back, back legs and tail are pretty full, as is her chest, but the sides of her and her front leg fringe is still not much to write home about. We have noticed in the last month that she is getting a little patchy on her sides so I'm hoping in the next year for a lovely coat of red.

This was a couple months ago and you can just start to see some length. She is a little longer now.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

He's so handsome! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## darealsunny (Oct 9, 2012)

He's SO FLUFFY! Awww, I'm gonna be greedy and ask for some more pics ;D


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

very handsome boy, cambridge is my little red head, she is small, but mighty.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous! But my favorite picture is still the one in your signature, with the treats on his paws. Makes me smile every time.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent photo's. He is a very handsome young man.  I am rather fond of the reddish ones myself.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

When I saw your boy tears came. He looks so much like our Red boy who is now at the Bridge. I Love the Reds and seems so hard to find them now. He is beautiful and I am so glad you posted more pictures.

Tayla's Mom, I agree, she is going to be another Red Beauty. Can't wait to see what next year brings to her. I really am partial to the deep reds (don't tell my Kye and Coop who are very light, but still goldens through and through).


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful pup! If I get another golden I would love to find a redish one.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Your dog is gorgeous, and so trim looking! Very handsome pup.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

I love the redheads! Thanks so much for sharing the pics of your handsome guy


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

he is so gorgeous, what a beautiful dog you have, the colour of his coat is so lovely. I too love your signature pic with his scrunched up wrinkly face and the treats on his paws, always makes me smile when I see it.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! i love the colouring. i say keep those pictures coming


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

love the red dog - so handsome - I request more pics please


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

He's very very handsome  You must be one proud mama.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love your gorgeous Red boy, great pictures of him.


I agree with Carolina Mom!


----------

